
The QNX Neutrino Microkernel (2007) - m0th87
http://www.qnx.com/developers/docs/6.3.2/neutrino/sys_arch/kernel.html
======
fouc
My biggest dream is for some version of QNX along with the Photon GUI to be
fully open sourced. Even if it was QNX 4.

It would be a game changer.

~~~
senectus1
It seems to me to be ideal for automation, yet most seem to be using Linux.

This is probably due to the Open Source status I suspect.

~~~
fouc
Photon GUI alone to replace X windows would be amazing.

~~~
Animats
I used it as my main desktop system for three years while working on a self-
driving vehicle, in 2003-2005. There were versions of Firefox, Thunderbird,
and Open Office, so you had all the essentials.

It's OK, but would feel dated to most users. The really great feature is that
there is _no lag_. The consistency of QNX is impressive. This is a real-time
system, not a warmed-over time sharing system. No swapping or paging. Proper
CPU scheduling. So little "why did it do that?"

~~~
spamizbad
You must have been throwing a lot of CPU power at it, or perhaps I've just
been extremely unlucky:

I've used multiple QNX based user interfaces and the one thing they all had in
common was their lagginess and unresponsiveness.

~~~
fouc
What version did you try? When I tried QNX 4.24 on my desktop computer, I
think it might've been on a 125 mhz pentium? Or a 486. The Photon GUI was
snappy.

~~~
Animats
6.71, on a Pentium III.

------
rurban
Essentially the same trick as in L4. Minimal messaging with MMU protection,
all syscalls (messages) are blocking, no mailbox per receiver, unlike
Mach/Hurd. Their biggest problem.

QNX has much better POSIX support than L4 though. But L4 is open source.

